# 1/16 Petty Charger Instructions



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Does anyone have the original 1/16 Petty Charger instructions they could scan and e-mail to me? I am trying the restore one of these and have lost the instructions. I am looking specifically for the "wiring" or tube placement stuff on the chassis. i have the new Charger release, but it of course does not have the wiring info.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

The Petty Charger reissue is out already?


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

No, not yet. I am looking for the original stuff.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't have the original Petty release but I've got the new Dukes Charger and it has all of the hose and wiring diagrams in it. If you want that I can scan it and send it to you.

Mo


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks for the offer, but I found them on an fotki account- now off to work!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

So, when will the 1/16 Pety Charger be out??? Because it aint even listed on R2s web site.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Last I heard, it is still scheduled for a December release.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just received an email reply from Round2, the Petty Charger is still scheduled for a December release.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

December, huh?? Ok then. Not that I got the space for any new models right now.


----------

